

Fed Reserve Refuses to Submit to an Audit of Germany’s Gold Held in U.S. Vaults - Mitt
http://nsnbc.me/2013/04/18/federal-reserve-refuses-to-submit-to-an-audit-of-germanys-gold-held-in-u-s-vaults-2/

======
anigbrowl
Nonsense website surfing on the similarity to 'msnbc'. Story is bunk:

[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-06-23/german-gold-
stays-i...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-06-23/german-gold-stays-in-new-
york-in-rebuff-to-euro-doubters.html)

------
simonblack
"If you've got nothing to hide, you've got nothing to fear".

